# Battlefield 2142 Code



## ijustwanaplay71 (May 4, 2008)

alright i bought the game and it did not work cause i did not have dvd thing now i have it and i lost the code is there any kind of number i can give you on the game for the code PLEASE I JUST WANA PLAY THE GAME I SWEAR NOT BURNED I JUST NEED THE CODE!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Here's a list of contact details for the Battlefield 2142 Support Center: *http://battlefield.ea.com/battlefield/bf2142/support.aspx*

They will probably need proof of purchase before giving you a new code.


----------

